# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  Best masonry bolts for perforated bricks?

## Savvas

Hi Folks, 
I have a query about the best masonry bolts to use to fasten battens to a brick wall. The wall was built using what I understand are referred to as 'cored' clay bricks - they are a standard sized clay brick with 3 holes about 25mm diameter through the upper & lower faces. I need to fasten multiple 35x70mm treated pine battens to this wall. I've been using 100mm x 10mm masonry 'sleeved' or dynabolts - the type that have a nut at the outer end & a round-section conical 'wedge' at the other that is drawn tightly into a loose sleeve to jam the bolt into the drilled hole as the nut is tightened.  
These bolts are relatively cheap & just need a 10mm masonry bit. Much of the time they work ok but I've found that too often, if your drilled hole goes into or close to one of the brick's core holes, the bolt will just lose all traction & you're left with a useless stub that's very difficult to retrieve!  
My way around this has been to try to locate the bolts to line up with the mortar joints but this is not always possible. I have a lot more to install so I'm just wondering if there might be a better fastener to use. I've seen something much heavier & with a larger diameter called (I think) a 'double expansion' anchor (see below) where the bolt threads into a very rigid, larger diameter tube which expands along it's entire length rather than just at the inner end. Much more expensive but I suspect the reduced aggravation might be worthwhile!  
Would these work better? Do people have other recommendations or suggestions? 
thanks,  Sam. 
ps; sorry, tried to load up a picture but was unsuccessful...

----------


## wozzzzza

could use this stuff https://ramset.com.au/Product/Detail/4/ChemSet-101-Plus
using it with this https://ramset.com.au/Product/Detail...-Anchoring-Ac-

----------


## droog

Excalibur bolts Twin Helix Thread Screwbolt, Bolt, Threaded Anchor, Fixings, Tunnels, Railways, Scaffolding, Formwork, Security - Excalibur Screwbolts +44 (0) 1702 206 962

----------


## joynz

I use Ramset anka screws or bolts when attaching things to brick.  They just screw in and come in a wide range of sizes. 
They hold a lot and are removable. 
It’s how I attached battens to house bricks for a couple of gates.  One was into solid bricks.  The other into hollow (6-hole) bricks. 
I generally try to screw into the brick rather than mortar though - I think it’s stronger.

----------


## Bart1080

I used 8mm Anka bolts (or Excalibur).  Made a template to mark out where in the solid part of the brick to drill,,,,worked 95% of the time only cracking 2 or 3 bricks. 
The other really good alternitive are chem set bolts.  A lot more work and cost but also produces a really good result....but once in, you aint getting them out.  Used this in a couply of locations where I couldnt get into a solid part of the brick. 
...I wouldnt be using dyna bolts on these bricks as the expansion force may crack a lot more bricks, particularly the 3 hole core bricks.

----------


## joynz

Also check the specs for anka screws/bolts.  Don’ t go heavier than you need to for what is being fastened.  https://admin.ramset.mmginteractive....0106145155.pdf

----------


## doovalacky

I've had best success over the years with the below ramset plugs for hollow brick with an appropriate length screw/bolt.
Worse case if you blow part of the brick out internally a squeeze of construction adhesive, push in plug and screw in the bolt once its set. But very rarely required. 
https://www.bunnings.com.au/ramset-10-x-80mm-long-anchor-ramplug-20-pack_p2260082 
Buying a box of 100 is pretty cheap but couldn't find a link.

----------


## cyclic

8 mm blue plastic plug 40-50 long with 75 mm batten screws and liquid nails.
Drill 8 mm hole in timber then drill straight through timber into brick, hammer plug in, then liquid nails and screw
Use a masonry drill in brick not rotary hammer drill.

----------


## Savvas

Thanks folks, lots of suggestions, all based it seems on practical experience which was what I was after. TBH I hadn't thought of using either a 'chemist' approach or some sort of plug/sleeve & masonry screw. I guess it may actually make more sense than relying on mechanical the 'compression' involved in the 'sleeve' bolts given the risk of fracturing the bricks internally & losing grip! Thanks again - really appreciate the advice! Sam.

----------

